# Clinch County Still Hunting Club



## EMT36296 (Aug 20, 2010)

1300 acres just west of Dupont is looking for 3 members. Club is family oriented. Good deer & turkey hunting. Dues are $700. Please contact Will via email at emt36296@gmail.com


----------



## EMT36296 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a couple of pictures from the 2009-10 hunting season. This land was known as Greenwood Pasture which was a management area years ago. We are quality managing it now.


----------



## rokirby (Sep 11, 2010)

is there electric/water hookups or even an area for campsite


----------



## rokirby (Sep 11, 2010)

by the way those r some nice pics


----------



## EMT36296 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pic comments! No we do not have any electric or water hook-ups.


----------



## steve j (Jun 23, 2012)

how far from brooks county around barney are you


----------



## steve j (Jul 3, 2012)

still wating do you have any more openings


----------



## Rick3060 (Jul 4, 2012)

This property is about 3minutes from my house n i kno all the guys. Its about n hour from brooks co. Its good dirt for our area n they have solid deer. If anyone joins that need camp area I would let them set up here. I have hookups for campers but of coarse u pay power.


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick! Yeah I know that we have 1 possibly 2 openings. Sorry it has taken me awhile to respond.


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## EMT36296 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## EMT36296 (Aug 3, 2012)

We still have 2 openings but prolly could fit in a 3rd.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Aug 24, 2012)

What is the amount for the dues?


----------



## EMT36296 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still have 1 opening at this time. Dues are $700


----------



## gahunter21 (Sep 6, 2012)

how far is the club from tifton??


----------



## EMT36296 (Sep 7, 2012)

We are about 60 miles from Tifton.


----------



## Firehouse11 (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## EMT36296 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, we have 1 but could take 2.


----------



## EMT36296 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just had 1 of my commitments back out of joining due to finances. I know that it's late BUT we have an opening & could actually fit 2.


----------



## DrCarter (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you looking for members for the 2013-2014 season? If so, call me @ 229-300-5705


----------



## biobiohunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you still looking for members?


----------



## EMT36296 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, we are in need of at least 3 members.


----------



## EMT36296 (May 3, 2013)

^^^


----------



## EMT36296 (May 12, 2013)

3 openings still available. We have a place for campers about 3 miles east of the lease. Owner of campsite said $50 a month


----------



## EMT36296 (May 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## EMT36296 (May 29, 2013)

^^^


----------

